# Concertos for marimba and/or vibraphone



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

What should I listen to? Anything goes, as long as it's been released as a recording. (I only know the MacMillan, the Higdon, the Rautavaara, and one whose composer I forget.)


----------

